# Post-hunting regime question - from newbie



## irishcob (18 October 2012)

Hi there

I am new to hunting, having always been way too terrified to contemplate it.  However, I have recently taken up with the Southern Shires Bloodhounds, and having survived a hound exercise ride, have done 2 afternoon's hunting with them.  And loved it 

My question is, what to do with my horse afterwards?  The weather so far has been kind enough to wash him off as soon as I get off, pop a fleece rug on and put him in the trailer whilst I have a cup of tea and then set off for home.

However, once it is much colder, is it fair to wash him all over with cold water (he gets VERY sweaty), or is it best to wait till I get home?  It's around 1 -1 1/2 hour journey home.  I feel like a right numpty asking , but was wondering what everybody else does?

Many thanks!


----------



## JenHunt (18 October 2012)

it depends on the horse... and whether you can take any hot water with you. I know a few people who fill their water container with hot water, wrap a fleece rug around it and voila warm water for washing when you get back.

personally, I like to just get Ron home, and wash off at home so I can take my time and do a thorough job. I do however offer him a drink of electrolytes when i get back to the box, untack and put a fleece on him.


----------



## Amymay (18 October 2012)

I've always waited till I got home - never washed a horse off prior to loading it on to the box.

Saddle often left on, and nice wicking rug (thermatex or similar) popped on for the journey home.

Once home, depending on the state the horse is in it's usually hosed off (on the legs only), and then given a good going over with a cactus cloth prior to putting to bed.


----------



## TGM (18 October 2012)

I'm glad we are not the only ones to wait til we get home!  Most people in our hunt seem to wash off straight away, so I always feel a bit guilty putting ours straight on the box.  But I find it much easier to sort them out at home, plus I find they wind down much better if not fussed over too much immediately after hunting.


----------



## Amymay (18 October 2012)

TGM said:



			I'm glad we are not the only ones to wait til we get home!  Most people in our hunt seem to wash off straight away, so I always feel a bit guilty putting ours straight on the box.  But I find it much easier to sort them out at home, plus I find they wind down much better if not fussed over too much immediately after hunting.
		
Click to expand...

Cold, wet, hungry, dark - perfect conditions to wash the horse down in

Wouldn't dream of doing it the minute I got off - for my sake or the horses.

In fact, I don't know anyone who does.


----------



## PorkChop (18 October 2012)

I sort mine out once I have got home, tbh unless your horse is a live wire, by the time you have hacked back to the trailer they have dried off a fair bit.

I untack, put on one or two wicking rugs, maybe have a towel to rub their ears if particularly cold.  Then they can tuck in to their haynet on the way home.  Also once they are loaded, it is usually quite toasty in the trailer, especially if there are two horses.  If its bitter, close the top doors as well.


----------



## Swirlymurphy (18 October 2012)

amymay said:



			I've always waited till I got home - never washed a horse off prior to loading it on to the box.

Saddle often left on, and nice wicking rug (thermatex or similar) popped on for the journey home.

Once home, depending on the state the horse is in it's usually hosed off (on the legs only), and then given a good going over with a cactus cloth prior to putting to bed.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^
This,  Plus the horses get turned out for the night regardless of the weather as I would rather they move around in the field than stiffen up in the stable.

Although, can I just ask what a cactus cloth is AmyMay?


----------



## Amymay (18 October 2012)

Swirlymurphy said:



			Although, can I just ask what a cactus cloth is AmyMay?
		
Click to expand...

Cactus cloth is a square piece of rough hessian which is brilliant for removing sweat and med etc.  The more it's used the better it gets.

Best bit of kit in anyone's grooming box.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ca...hN4i5hAfc64DQCg&ved=0CDQQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=933


----------



## Lea1985 (18 October 2012)

amymay said:



			Cactus cloth is a square piece of rough hessian which is brilliant for removing sweat and med etc.  The more it's used the better it gets.

Best bit of kit in anyone's grooming box.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ca...hN4i5hAfc64DQCg&ved=0CDQQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=933

Click to expand...

Im getting one of those on my christmas list!


----------



## TGM (18 October 2012)

Swirlymurphy said:



			^^^^
This,  Plus the horses get turned out for the night regardless of the weather as I would rather they move around in the field than stiffen up in the stable.
		
Click to expand...

Same here.  They go in the stable first of all when we get back to get cleaned up, checked and fed, but then rugs on and out into the field for the night.  We find both the horses eat up much better the following day if they are out rather than in.  (The pony eats up well regardless!)


----------



## Swirlymurphy (18 October 2012)

amymay said:



			Cactus cloth is a square piece of rough hessian which is brilliant for removing sweat and med etc.  The more it's used the better it gets.

Best bit of kit in anyone's grooming box.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ca...hN4i5hAfc64DQCg&ved=0CDQQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=933

Click to expand...


Thank you, I'm off to get one


----------



## Maesfen (18 October 2012)

Cactus cloths are brilliant although you can do exactly the same with some crunched up hay and if you have a soft skinned horse, hay is sometimes softer for them; shame haylage is useless at that job!

The one thing I hate about after hunting now is when everyone loads up and then goes for tea leaving a tired horse on the trailer.  Get your poor horse home and comfy first before you go enjoying yourself, it's the least they deserve on a cold or damp evening.


----------



## Baggybreeches (18 October 2012)

Maesfen said:



			The one thing I hate about after hunting now is when everyone loads up and then goes for tea leaving a tired horse on the trailer.  Get your poor horse home and comfy first before you go enjoying yourself, it's the least they deserve on a cold or damp evening.
		
Click to expand...

That is one of my pet hates too. I am sure people think I am terribly antisocial but I just hate the thought of them stood around waiting for me to finish chatting.
Cactus cloth can also be substituted for nylon carrot nets (which is even softer then hay) and is fab for very ticklish TBs.


----------



## Swirlymurphy (18 October 2012)

Baggybreeches said:



			Cactus cloth can also be substituted for nylon carrot nets (which is even softer then hay) and is fab for very ticklish TBs.
		
Click to expand...

Great advice thank you 

I'm another one who cannot abide the idea of leaving the horse standing on the trailer whilst I have tea - that just goes against everything I've ever believed in - the horse must always come first!  I've drummed it into my daughter too and we just stuff our faces in the car on our way back home.


----------



## JenHunt (18 October 2012)

Depends how long you have tea for I guess - we take a flask of tea with us, and OH and I have a quick slurp of that as we untack/give them a drink/once horses are in the trailer, often driving off as we're finishing the last mouthful. we certainly don't hang around - we can be less than 10minutes between arriving at the box still mounted and leaving with horses and us watered and sorted out!

Re: stabling that night - Ron will Not go out. I take his head collar off on the yard, and he turns round and puts himself to bed, or hangs over the stble door if I haven't opened it (if OH is still mucking out Ron leans on the barrow until it moves enough for him to squeeze past!). when I've tried putting him out you have to bully him into walking to the field, and then he stands at the gate looking miserable until you bring him back in! All he wants to do is stuff himself with hay for an hour, drink plenty of water and have a snooze before his dinner! Once he's fed he goes back to sleep for the night and wakes up perky as a very perky thing the next morning! 
Tom would rather live out but won't go out without Ron, or not without a fuss, so he tolerates being in - but if he's being a stresshead I'll throw him out for a roll while I wash Ron off.


----------



## Littlelegs (18 October 2012)

I had a wkend/holiday job in my early teens for a couple in their 60's who'd hunted from birth practically. There's always came straight home, lansdown nz popped on & straight in the field for an hour. Then back in for a good brush & rub down, & any washing done next day. They very rarely bothered with bandages either. So I've always tried to do the same, never had any problems.


----------



## tls (18 October 2012)

I wash off once i've dismounted, put cooler on then straight home.  Then rug up and turnout for an hour, then they get a good check over when i fetch them back in.  Electrolytes for tea.


----------



## LizzieJ (18 October 2012)

I nearly always hack from home to meets but I've not noticed people hanging round for tea after loading, maybe it's because we don't have many places where we can all park in the same place!

When I do box it wouldn't even occur to me to wash the hors off before I got her home tbh, why put her in the box wet? My hunter lives out anyway so I wash off with warm water, thermatex then if she's chilled enough to dry off I leave her to dry, if not I just chuck her big Fal on and turn her out. She hates being in so will often end up breaking out again if I leave her in the stable. If its a nice day and we're home earlyish I will let her go out rugless for a bit before I wash her off so she can have a decent roll


----------



## posie_honey (18 October 2012)

i get off, wash off, thermatex up, offer water, travel home (without travel boots to keep legs cool)
once home i wash off legs again in cold water and check over, groom, rug up , feed and throw out with plenty of hay (she lives out anyway)
by the time i get home (i have to travel quite far to nearest hunt) she's usually warm and dry.
i will often stop half way home to check her temperature and sometimes offer water again if its a long journey.
i dont know anyone enough at the hunt to stay and be sociable - and if i chat on way round to anyone at end i say good night and that i'm rushing off so that i dont have to be sociable any more and can concentrate on my pride and joy (HRH) 

back in the day i was a hirling groom we just used to take bridle off, thermatex, throw in lorry and sort when we got back to yard.


----------



## meesha (18 October 2012)

As he is clipped he isnt very sweaty when we get back to the box so its ... water offered, tack off, rug and boots on - loaded straight up so he can have his net in the dry an warm and off home - by the time we get home he is lovely and dry and warm (hours drive) - when home I put really good thick rug with neck on and turnout or if he looks really snug then outdoor rug with neck over the top of travel rug which keeps the warm in.


----------



## VoR (18 October 2012)

Ah well, Post-Hunting regime eh, well, my man meets me and takes the old neddy off to do whatever he does whilst I enjoy a few large whiskies y'see what!!!! 

Well, that's what 'they' think!

Tack off, rugs on, get them home and wash down then with warm water, leave to dry in a nice big sweat rug, before getting nice warm rugs on and turning out for a stretch and a roll if weather permits!!


----------



## bounce (18 October 2012)

Firstly OP, welcome to the SSB, glad to hear someone else getting hooked on going out with a nice friendly bunch.  I'll be heading to the opening meet so will hopefully get a chance to say hi if you are going.

I always wash off before loading.  This is because I travel between 1h30 and 2 hours to the meets and it is too late and dark to start washing off when I get home.  My pony gets washed off with cold water, mainly stomach, legs and neck but not over his back.  I take a flask of hot water to add if I know it is going to be an exceptionally cold day.  He then gets a couple of wicking rugs put on and stands on the lorry to eat his haynet and have a rest before the journey home whilst I get a bite to eat and a natter over the hunt tea.  I then make sure he is not too hot and perhaps take one wicking rug off for the journey home and I can guarantee I have a nice clean and warm pony when I get home.    I've never had a problem yet from this routine and it means when he gets home he doesn't get disturbed whilst he is tucking into his supper.

Its also good to check for any cuts on legs at the same time and can wash and treat then and there rather than finding the mud has been hiding any cuts when you get home.

But each to their own.  My way suits me and my pony just fine.


----------



## meesha (18 October 2012)

VoR - how is the new hunter ? Are you out Sat so we can have a gawp !


----------



## LizzieJ (18 October 2012)

VoR said:



			Ah well, Post-Hunting regime eh, well, my man meets me and takes the old neddy off to do whatever he does whilst I enjoy a few large whiskies y'see what!!!! 

Well, that's what 'they' think!

Tack off, rugs on, get them home and wash down then with warm water, leave to dry in a nice big sweat rug, before getting nice warm rugs on and turning out for a stretch and a roll if weather permits!!
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering where you had got to! 

Perhaps I should amend my regime for boxing... Untack at trailer, thermatex/cooler on. Spend 10 minutes getting the mare to think about loading, find someone with a nice horse to give us a lead in (so far this is without fail VoR!) From there I either put ramp up and go straight home orrrrr well tack goes back on, I get back on and we have a long ride home during which I realise how cold/knackered I am and wish I'd put a bit more port in the flask and the mare spends it telling me how fit she is and that really we could trot the entire two hours home 

Luckily whenever we have gone visiting the mare loads fine!


----------



## meesha (18 October 2012)

LizzieJ - I feel your pain - have had to ride 10 miles home before due to loading issues (hasten to add not after hunting as that would be a bit far to home)!!! must remember the tip about the port if it happens again although we seem to be ok at the moment - I do love chiffneys!


----------



## irishcob (18 October 2012)

Thank you all for really helpful replies - I have ordered my cactus mitt already from the tack shop!



bounce said:



			Firstly OP, welcome to the SSB, glad to hear someone else getting hooked on going out with a nice friendly bunch.  I'll be heading to the opening meet so will hopefully get a chance to say hi if you are going..
		
Click to expand...

Hi Bounce - yes we are aiming for the Opening Meet.  I'll be the one on the bay cob with 4 white socks, looking for a way around all the jumps!  The SSB have been immensely welcoming and friendly - I fear this hunting lark will become another expensive hobby!!


----------



## LizzieJ (18 October 2012)

meesha said:



			LizzieJ - I feel your pain - have had to ride 10 miles home before due to loading issues (hasten to add not after hunting as that would be a bit far to home)!!! must remember the tip about the port if it happens again although we seem to be ok at the moment - I do love chiffneys!
		
Click to expand...

Chifney wouldn't make any difference with mine, she just plants herself and nothing will make her move. Thankfully now I have my own transport again this seems to be sorting itself out, she was never any trouble until I borrowed a trailer last year...

OP, sounds like you will have a great season and you will find a routine that works for you and your horse in no time


----------



## olderthanshelooks (18 October 2012)

if horse is still wet and muddy when i get back to trailer i wash off, put fleece rug on then when i get home horse is unloaded, dry ready to put turnout rug on and go out in the field. If mud has dried I leave til next morning and give a good brush off then.

My girls live out, literally only have a field and no electric so washing off in the dark would be a mission impossible.


----------



## Orangehorse (18 October 2012)

I used to put in the trailer without washing off, offer a haynet and a small bucket of water.  I always used to turn my horse out for a bit when I got home if not too dark and weather OK to let him roll and have a drink and some grass, sometimes without a rug if it wasn't cold or raining (not clipped out!).  That would give me time to get his stable ready and his feed then catch, give a good brush over, night rug and hay, and then feed later at the regular time.


----------



## Lucinda (19 October 2012)

Gosh, I'm finding this a really interesting thread, especially the relevance given the veterinary article in Horse & Hound this week.

To date (only one season) I have washed my mare down when I get back to the trailer. I take 3 thermos' of hot water (and add cold to them) and I also have a Mobiwash which I fill with warm water. My reasoning for doing it at the meet is that then, by the time I have driven home, my mare is dry (I use a ComfortZone lapel rug while travelling) and I can rug her up straight away and turn her out (she lives out 24/7). Also, if there is a nick or cut, I can deal with it immediately (I also travel with a first aid kit in the car) although I appreciate the light is not always as good as it is at home. 

My 'fear' of leaving it all till I get home is (and it is probably all wrong and irrational but..) a) the mud and sweat will have all crusted in and stuck and be harder to get off b) I have to wait for her to dry before rugging c) the warmth of my car on the journey home and the exertion of the day starts to make me sleepy and might make me less disciplined to do all the necessary when I get home. 

Having said all this, I would adore to do her when I get home just because, as everyone has said, it's easier, especially as she is standing on concrete rather than a mushy field in the middle of nowhere where all the water kicks-back when you wash her!!

Would really be interested in others thoughts as to whether my fears of leaving her till getting home are irrational and it really might be the best way to go. Or whether doing her at the meet, despite the hassle of travelling with all the paraphernlia, is actually sensible.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Goldenstar (19 October 2012)

I always wait until I get home I have a check over when I untack them .
Then drive home forty five minutes is our longest drive longer and I would clean up at the finish.
When I get home I groom or wash usually wash I have a hot horse shower.
And this winter for the first time I will have an inside washing area and I am exploring getting a solarium. !!!!
Probally a pipe dream but I can dream.
My friend who lives a lot further away fills water containers with very hot water at home and covers them with an old rug and towels, it's still warm when she needs it after hunting so her horses are clean Home when she gets back to the wagon she also feeds them before starting to drive home.


----------



## JenHunt (19 October 2012)

Lucinda said:



			My 'fear' of leaving it all till I get home is (and it is probably all wrong and irrational but..) a) the mud and sweat will have all crusted in and stuck and be harder to get off b) I have to wait for her to dry before rugging c) the warmth of my car on the journey home and the exertion of the day starts to make me sleepy and might make me less disciplined to do all the necessary when I get home. 

Having said all this, I would adore to do her when I get home just because, as everyone has said, it's easier, especially as she is standing on concrete rather than a mushy field in the middle of nowhere where all the water kicks-back when you wash her!!
		
Click to expand...

There are arguements for both really, and it does come down to preference. 

I like to do it at home, much as it would be lovely to throw him in a stable and get a bath myself, I actually find I'm still buzzing when i get home, and still have the energy to get him done quickly and thoroughly at home (and my mum usually brings me a cup of tea out to the yard ) and enjoy the sort of ritual of it all... Check for, and deal with cuts in the daylight at the box (keep basic 1st aid kit, and a flask of hot water in car for this!), then bundle up and go home - ours are calmer to do at home than tied up to the box on the side of a road!!

I muck out and put beds up, do hay and water, before I go in the morning, and have everything set out for when i get home: half filled bucket of water with electrolyte in, tub of electrolyte, sponge, welly glove thing, sweat scraper, 3 more buckets and main 1st aid kit (in case), vetrolin, stitch picker, comb and towel. Stable rug in stable, fleece is on him.

So when I get back, I tie him on the yard, and go to get 2 buckets of hot water, empty half of one into the half filled cold water and electrolytes bucket, and let him drink that (goes very quickly!). Then use the other half of that bucket, topped up with cold water, and with vetrolin in to wash him off (body, neck, face and belly). 

Then offer him another bucket of (half hot water, half cold water) electrolyte (goes pretty quickly), and use the other half bucket of hot water topped up with cold to rinse him off. I then cold hose his legs to wash them off and counteract any lumps, bumps and bruises. The I undo his tail and comb it through. Then his mane. Then deal with any cuts that have become apparent whilst cleaning him off. Then fleece rug on.

Then I put him in, and put beds down around him (too busy stuffing his face to move!). I leave him with his haylage for an hour or so, (while I get some food and more tea) then come back out to check he's drying off/dry/warm/cold etc, and see if he needs his stable rug on, and to feed. IF I don't put his stable rug on at this point I come back out an hour later and put it on then.  

I then leave him to it until bed time then check haylage/water/him last thing. 

it takes a bit of practice, and I guess depends on your set up at the yard too. This works for me, and I was always taught that he comes first, and I've found that if I sit down before he's done I'm asleep and we don't get anything done! 

Washing off is easier for me as he doesn't like being brushed much, and less so when it's dried on mud! but the mud washes off easy enough even by the time you've driven home!


----------



## PortwayPaddy (19 October 2012)

I usually have to travel a good hour to meets and often we get back to the trailer covered in mud. 

I have a water boy and use that to get the worst of the mud off while husband follows with a water brush. His boots are taken off and legs hosed.  A fleece is used to cover the wet bits as we go.

He is towel dried, bandaged and travel boots put on. He has his face and ears rubbed down.

All the time he is eating a net of haylage totally unconcerned at his humans getting themselves in a sweat.

He has his thick fleece on with a neck cover if needed.

Water is offered, he usually has a drink.  Then he loads himself to scoff his haylage with his water in reach.

His boots and girth are given a hose down with the waterboy and put ready to be properly clean.

He is dry when he returns home, if there are any damp patches he goes under the solarium.

Once completely dry he is brushed down, has his massage pad put on, into his box with his tea, leg ice applied while we unload and do all the cleaning up and park up.

By the time we have done our chores, his massage pad is slipped off from under his rug, legs bandaged. rugs, haylage, water checked.

He is left clean, eating and warm.  We stagger out with wet towels, boots, cooler, numnah
etc to wash.  I am by now still mud splattered, gasping for alcohol and a fag.  Dog needs a quick walk. then we both collapse.

Then just as we settle down the dog and cats all decide they want supper.  Finally get the drink and the fag.  Shower, go to bed with wet hair and a big smile on my face.

Next week I'll do it all again.

Paddy


----------



## Lucinda (19 October 2012)

Great replies, I love all the descriptions and emotions, oh so true! You're right about the buzz, I can live on this for a week sometimes!

I guess it boils down to preference but you've given me confidence to leave it till I get back as I have always wanted to, it sounds so much easier than all the faff of taking so much water and kit in the back of the car. And if, like you say, you are organised and have everything ready for when you get back, makes it even easier.

Thank you!


----------



## Swirlymurphy (19 October 2012)

PortwayPaddy said:



			I usually have to travel a good hour to meets and often we get back to the trailer covered in mud. 

I have a water boy and use that to get the worst of the mud off while husband follows with a water brush. His boots are taken off and legs hosed.  A fleece is used to cover the wet bits as we go.

He is towel dried, bandaged and travel boots put on. He has his face and ears rubbed down.

All the time he is eating a net of haylage totally unconcerned at his humans getting themselves in a sweat.

He has his thick fleece on with a neck cover if needed.

Water is offered, he usually has a drink.  Then he loads himself to scoff his haylage with his water in reach.

His boots and girth are given a hose down with the waterboy and put ready to be properly clean.

He is dry when he returns home, if there are any damp patches he goes under the solarium.

Once completely dry he is brushed down, has his massage pad put on, into his box with his tea, leg ice applied while we unload and do all the cleaning up and park up.

By the time we have done our chores, his massage pad is slipped off from under his rug, legs bandaged. rugs, haylage, water checked.

He is left clean, eating and warm.  We stagger out with wet towels, boots, cooler, numnah
etc to wash.  I am by now still mud splattered, gasping for alcohol and a fag.  Dog needs a quick walk. then we both collapse.

Then just as we settle down the dog and cats all decide they want supper.  Finally get the drink and the fag.  Shower, go to bed with wet hair and a big smile on my face.

Next week I'll do it all again.

Paddy
		
Click to expand...

Great post Paddy


----------



## laurapru (19 October 2012)

I too have found this a really interesting thread. 
I am new to hunting and I am trying to get a gist of what I should do and what suits my horse/me.
The first meet we went to was a 10min box ride home so i literally untacked and popped sweat rug on and went home. Once home I popped him out for half an hour to roll and for him to wind down. I then washed him, rugged him and stabled him.
The second meet was a 30min drive so I washed him down at the box and then did the same as before. I filled a water container with hot water before i left home at 5am and at 11am it was luke warm so perfect.
I am interested to hear everyones thoughts and suggestions too. Also what do people do with their hunters the day after - do you exercise them as normal or do you give them the day off? 
Thanks All


----------



## Swirlymurphy (19 October 2012)

Ours get the day off afterwards but that's because they're out and able to keep moving.  I bring them in, give them another good groom and going over, then turn them back out again.  If they weren't turned out, I'd ride them out for a walk.


----------



## JenHunt (19 October 2012)

Ours get a short, gentle ride out to stretch legs in a controlled way, then turned out for the day! 

our are out 12hours a day 7 days a week in the winter, (except hunting days!) regardless of the weather -though, if it's snowing the gate gets left open, as does a stable door and they put themselves away when they've had enough! seems to suit them both!


----------



## Lucyad (19 October 2012)

Mine gets untacked and checked over on return to the trailer, by which time he is usually relitively dry as there is usually a good way to walk home.  He gets untacked and a fleece cooler put on.  We never have far to travel, and I'm afraid to say that on return he gets turned straight out for some 'down time' rather than getting washed or brushed, otherwise he will not relax, or settle propoerly.  So he gets his cooler off, outdoor rug on, and is returned straight away to his wet muddy field, where his mates can persuade him that the hunt is not close by, that he isn't missing anything having returned home, and can have a good roll and wallow.

I leave bringing him in until as late as possible, when he gets any remaining dried sweat brushed off.  Of course most of it is under thick wet mud by then, and eventually just gets rained off.  Would rather leave him out the night after, but the condition of the wet ground usually makes this impossible. Turned out again first thing, and a light hack the next day if time allows.


----------



## wench (19 October 2012)

When I went hunting... I would get back to trailer, untack horse, sling rug on him and put him in trailer. I would then go and enjoy some drink and snacks as provided by meet. Mainly due to the fact I needed a break from a day's hunting, before I drove home again (went on my own). I also feel that it did the horse a bit of good having a bit of a break before having to drive home.

Wash off in warm water at home, in the stable, and give tea!


----------



## combat_claire (19 October 2012)

Mine gets chucked in the barn without any feed or a rug. I wait for the mud to dry and drop off naturally and then don't exercise it again until I next want to hunt.

But then my main steed does have 2 wheels and handlebars!!!!


----------



## Clippy (19 October 2012)

I put pig oil in the tail and on legs when getting ready. The mud doesn't stick so there's a lot less to do when we get home, usually just a sponge with warm water though I like to towel the heels dry.

I put electrolytes in the feed instead of water so I don't discourage drinking. If it's a nice day, then I turn out, though now the weathers started to turn, my horse has been in at night.

The day after I turn out for a few hours then do a thorough clean up job.


----------



## TGM (19 October 2012)

Clippy said:



			I put electrolytes in the feed instead of water so I don't discourage drinking.
		
Click to expand...

I do this too!  If you do put electrolytes in the water, you are meant to offer a bucket of plain water along side it, apparently.

I must confess we do stop for the hunt tea afterwards, but the horses are always checked and watered first, and are very happy in a warm horsebox munching on their haylage for a short while before setting off home.  They are all very fit and our hunts are not too long, so they are not hugely tired afterwards.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (19 October 2012)

We get back to the lorry, they get checked over, tack off, rugs on and loaded. They get offered a water but seldom drink and are given a net. We are  a very social hunt and we do go and have soup and sarnies in the pub/house, unless the horses are really tired which tbh they usually are not.

When they get off the lorry legs are always cold hosed and checked together with feet. If we have been on treated ground all bellies/chests are washed too. However, usually boys are quite dry when we get home. Backs and girth area washed/brushed and they are rugged up and left in stable with hay/water. Lorry unloaded and stuff put away and we have a coffee and biscuit. Horses are at home so easy to check all is well.

Horses are then fed and water topped up. If I am feeling good tack gets cleaned...but usually it gets left til next day. Have a bath, big tea and sit down going over the fun of the day. Water/hay topped up before bed.

With my big/old/copd boy...he gets off lorry, feet and legs checked...rug on and out with some hay. Gets fed later.


----------

